# Need Tjets to run better



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I want to get my Tjets running a little better. 

First thing is the axles. I know I should use drill rods - but I forgot what size I need for the front & the rear. If I use these do I need anything to hold the rear gear on? What else could I do to it? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
fordcowboy


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

.065 reamer blanks work great. Try cutting tool suppliers. You shouldn't need any extras to hold on the crowns if you use these. 
Also you will need to shim the pinion side of the crown gear. usually around .010 to.015 in shims will do. don't get it to tight.
If you want to use splined axles, try tomy rear axles. they are .063 with a spline. they work great for that "well used" crown you just can't part with.
What else have you done as far as the chassis goes?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am using .063 drill rod and have had no proble with slipping. I am however beginning to put a drop of thin CA next to the crown, just to make sure.

"Fun-Jet" style.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey ford, check this out, it's for fray cars, but will also work well with your standard t-jet as well buddy!

http://bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar06.html


----------

